# New Yesteryear...



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I cant remember if I posted this shot or not...sorry about the icky color border...LOL

This is a new photo of an old steamer... Cooperstown, NY.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 24, 2007)

Ohh like it!  Delta Pro 3200 again? :thumbup: I gotta try more different films when I get some time!

Maybe could do with a bit more contrast but I love the subject, composition and grain!


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually this is all post processing noise... its shot with a Canon 5D and 24-70L @ 30mm, 1/800", f/14, ISO1600...

The original shot has a decent amount of contrast... but in making it how it is you lose some in the "ageing" process....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh!  

I read a How To about scanning a plain high grain negative & merging it with a digital but to be honest I love seeing the grain created in the darkroom!

Still looks good though!  :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

Agreed.    And the tones are very nice.     :thumbup:


----------

